# My New Git-A-Grip for my 38 Ultra, (Pics and review)



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

First off, I want to say thank you to Bob @ Git-A-Grip. (upserman here on AT) This grip was custom built, and in a timely manner. These are the side plates he has been developing for us Hoyt shooters. As you all know, my Ultra came from the factory with side plates. They were just a bit thick for my taste, and I didn't like the thumb recess (if thats what you call it). I also didn't want to shoot directly off the riser, so this was a perfect fit for me.

Fit: These grips fit the bow great..As well or better than the stock plates. They look 100% better as well, but the looks weren't as important to me as fit.

Feel: These are roughly half the thickness of the factory side plates, and are smooth instead of having the thumb hold. In my opinion, it produces a more comfortable and consistent grip. I have noticed a bit of tightening in my groups since the install of this grip, and my scores seem to be climbing.. I believe Bob is putting some magic dust on these things.. :wink:

Appearance: Here again, this is purely subjective, but i am pretty tickled with the way these match the bow. Bob has several different types and colors of woods to match virtually any bow. I let him choose for me, and boy did he come through... 


Without further adeau, here are the pictures of my grip.. I feel like I have covered everything I can..If you have any questions at all, feel free to PM me, or get in touch with Bob through AT (upserman) or through his company 
at http://www.gitagrip.com/ 


Thanks again Bob,

Clay


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Clay I am glad you like it. Let me help you out with the pictures lol
The grip is done in Blue & Black dymondwood. Its as thin as I could get it and still hide the screw. But for those who would like the look of no screw we can use double sided tape which works nicely. Also for you that like the factory grip we do those also.
















I dont know if you can tell but its thin.









I want to thank Clay for all his help. One other thing, he sure loves his Hoyts lol.

Bob 
[email protected]


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Looks awesome but I really have to say I'm not at all surprised. Bob has been doing fantastic works for us for quite some time now. Congrats on the great looking grip and another job well done for Bob.


Mike


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Man, those are sweet looking grips, Bob. Sounds like Clay is yet another happy customer. I know I still am. :wink:


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*get a grip*

get a grip does it again, Bob does great work and i look forward to seeing more pics of his grips on more bows, awsome post for him


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

All Pms and emails returned.

Thanks for the interest guys.

Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

UNREAL :RockOn: that set of grips want me to build a Target Bow :guitarist2: get a few more pics. & post um !!!!!!
5150


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bobs grips are top shelf. i love the diamond wood matching grip on my phoenix in the autumn color..

thumbs up for bob.


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Another vote for Bob's grips. I have them on all of my bows and they are fantastic. Bob does fabulous work and is great to deal with.


----------



## rohk4 (Jul 5, 2006)

Man, I gotta get me some for my bows.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

whatchadoin all the way back on page 10 ????
don't be concerned with Bob's Wife,13 children & 2 legged dog  you need only be concerned with, can that bow of your's get along W/O a grip from Git-A-Grip ????
just Josh'n about the 2 legged dog :wink:
Richard


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

I have Bob's grips on a couple of my bows and WOW is all I can say.

The grips he makes are a great improvement over the OEM grips in my case. The way they fit in your hand and the recessed thumb area is a great improvement. 

Appearance wise, I selected one grips wood and the other I sent a pic of the finish letting him pick the wood. I should have let him pick both, top notch craftsmanship and the appearance is phenominal.

The grips made shooting one of my bows fun again, no large "clunky" grip, smooth and form fitting.

Anyone who thinks of a custom grip I STRONGLY recommend looking at Bob's grips! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

did i forget to mention that i have purchased 12 grips from UPS'r & he is building (creating) 4 more as i type !! Awesome Grips !!! OH Yah get an MDS custom Sling to go along with that grip !!!!
Richard


----------



## RMAXH (Jul 1, 2007)

i have seen pic after pic of Bobs grips and one of these days i will own some.
Bob


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice, I might have to look into some of those side panels for my Hoyt Ultratec.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

back at ya.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

up for the day


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

nice grips


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sweet they look awesome


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

All emails and pm returned.

Thanks

Bob
Git-A-Grip


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Still have time before the season starts

Bob


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Super nice,great work.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a Cocobolo no my guardian....this grip is a piece of art!
Bob is great to deal with. Sooooo much nicer than the stock grip.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad you like JLH it looks nice on the Realtree HD one of my favorite como patterns. The guardian looks AWESOME in that camo. If that bow shoots as good as it looks I dont see how you can miss.

Bob


----------



## MO_southpaw (Nov 2, 2006)

here is a pic of my LH 331 Bob did for me back in March/April. Its cocobolo and he does great work.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

:shade::shade:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

How about some Kingsnake this fine day....










Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that is awesome bob...


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

what about "THIS" on this fine day !!








Richard
holder of the "MOST" UPS'r Grips


----------

